# confused



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What suppliments should I get for my plants? traces?micro?macro?
can you give me item suggestions I already have kent freshwater plant so I want to stick with kent I guess. :?:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

What type of lighting does your tank have?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

3 wpg


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Depending on your tap water parameters, you may need some or all of the following: CaCO3, MgSO4.7H2O, KNO3, KH2PO4, Plantex CSM+B. If you're ordering from www.gregwatson.com, then I recommend the teaspoon set for hassle-free dosing.

The tap water parameters will be able to tell you what nutrients you will need to add. This information can be obtained through your water company or through test kits. The water company's report is free. Test kits costs money. If you opt for the test kit, then you'll need a GH, NO3, and PO4 test kits. PO4 test kits, at the hobby level, are "supposedly" unreliable. If you opt for the water company's report, then call them up and request for a COMPREHENSIVE water report, containing data on "Ca, Mg, NO3, PO4, Cu, etc." You don't have to list them all, just a few; so the resident scientist will know to send you the COMPREHENSIVE water quality report, not the BASIC report released yearly to the consumer. The latter is often available online, but unfortunately most do not contain the data we require; so be sure to tell the fellow on the phone that.

Determine these base levels FIRST so that you can order fertilizers all at once to save on shipping costs. They'll also determine how much of each fertilizers to add. Otherwise, it is, at best, going to be a shot in the dark. 

---

I am assuming that you have already taken care of the CO2 component. If not, then that takes priority over the fertilization regime, given your lighting intensity.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

thanks just the answer I was looking for


----------

